# Arborists needed



## tree jockey (Jun 21, 2007)

Looking for a seasoned climber with takedown skills as well as professional arboricultural pruning talent. This is a family business that takes good care of it's best employees. We do residential tree care for affluent second-home market on the lake shores of central New Hampshires' Lakes Region. Excellent opportunity for a career arborist. Affiliated with all of the professional organizations ISA,TCIA, etc. Safety first. Good pay and benies. Lets talk [email protected]


----------

